# Food Soak Vs Wide Variety Diet



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've seen a few members use Zoe, vita-chem, ect & heard they get better coloration. I've never used ANY of that stuff & wanna see your fish. Either before & after or just after. & anyone that doesn't use any of the "extra stuff" let's see your best also.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

do both,

win win


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd be curious too


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mainly smelt soaked in vita chem
Before:









After:


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

How long did you feed him that for JP?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

about 3.5-4 months and I usually feed once a week at most 2-3 times a week


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I used to use these products but I dont think that they are necessary, I did get great growth out of the p's that were on it, mainly my elong got thick very quickly but that may have also happend due to the fact that I gave him a varied diet.

Hard to say what these products actually do without a side by side comparison with multiple p's tested.
But they def cant hurt


----------

